# Sehr dünne Polster-Unterwäsche für unter die Short



## *Miss Geschick* (8. April 2018)

Hallo Mädels,

bei sehr langen Runden (ab 40km) tut mir dann doch irgendwie immer mein Hintern weh.
Nun bin ich auf der Suche nach einer sehr dünnen gepolsterten Unterhose für unter die Short wo es von aussen auch nicht gleich so aussieht als ob man eine Pampers am Hintern hat ;-)

Es gab hier mal einen Hinweis zu so einer Unterhose die es auch im 2er Pack gegeben hat. Aber ich bin über die Suche leider nicht fündig geworden :-(

Könnt Ihr mir da evtl weiterhelfen und eine empfehlen?

Dankeschön


----------



## Aninaj (8. April 2018)

Kann ich konkret nicht weiterhelfen mit dem Doppelpack, aber schau doch mal bei den Triathleten. Die haben auch Radhose mit Einsätzen, die sind aber super dünn, weil man ja damit noch schwimmen geht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karmakiller (9. April 2018)

Fährst du sonst komplett ohne Polster? Also nur mit Shorts ? 
Unter den weiteren Shorts angezogen sieht da doch eh nix mehr nach Pampers aus - und selbst wenn : mir ist mein Komfort dann doch wichtiger


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (9. April 2018)

Ja 
Ich fahre sonst eigentlich immer ohne Polster. Geht bei kurzen oder sehr traillastigen Touren wenn man mehr steht auch gut. Aber so ab 35-40km leidet dann doch mein Hintern


----------



## Silvermoon (9. April 2018)

Ich hab mir diese hier letzten Sommer gekauft und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Kein Windelgefühl. Aber trotz relativ dünnem und leichtem Polster sehr komfortabel, auch auf längeren Touren:
*Sugoi
RC S.100 Liner - Damen Unterhose*


https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/sugoi-rc-s.100-liner-damen-unterhose-161


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (9. April 2018)

Jetzt hab ich sie. Die Craft Cool Bike Boxer war das damals. Allerdings gibt es die nun leider in keinem Shop mehr in Grösse M :-(


----------



## Aninaj (9. April 2018)

Hat Craft nicht irgendein Nachfolgemodell im Angebot?

Ansonsten würde ich empfehlen - trainieren  Der Popes härtet ab. Ich fahre auch alles ohne Polster. Längste Distanz bisher 130km.


----------



## Votec Tox (10. April 2018)

Diese dünnen und kurzen Radunterhosen gibt es auch von Löffler.


----------



## Perlenkette (10. April 2018)

Ich habe auch eine von Löffler mit relativ dünnem Polster. Meine Lieblingshose ist allerdings eine "dick" gepolsterte Hose von ixs; am Anfang fand ich die schrecklich. Nach kurzer Zeit hat sich der Einsatz aber "geformt" und ist etwas flacher geworden (plattgesessen); und sie ist seitdem perfekt. Ich finde, mit einer Shorts darüber sieht man keinen Unterschied.

Es gibt auch Polster-Unterzieh-Slips (also ohne Bein); mir haben aber die Nähte gescheuert / gedrückt.


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (10. April 2018)

Ich hab mir jetzt mal die Shorts von Craft bestellt nachdem ich die im Internet gefunden habe. Bei mir ist es nicht direkt de rHinter selbst der Schmerzt sondern der Übergang bzw zwischen Po und Oberschenkel. Bei langen Touren wird es da dann rot und wund und schmerzt dann wenn ich komplett ohne Polster fahre.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (10. April 2018)

*Miss Geschick* schrieb:


> Ich hab mir jetzt mal die Shorts von Craft bestellt nachdem ich die im Internet gefunden habe. Bei mir ist es nicht direkt de rHinter selbst der Schmerzt sondern der Übergang bzw zwischen Po und Oberschenkel. Bei langen Touren wird es da dann rot und wund und schmerzt dann wenn ich komplett ohne Polster fahre.


Das kommt mir sehr bekannt vor... [emoji853]

Dachte bisher immer es liegt am Sattel. 
Berichte bitte mal wie sie dir taugt! 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A300FU mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (11. April 2018)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Ansonsten würde ich empfehlen - trainieren  Der Popes härtet ab. Ich fahre auch alles ohne Polster. Längste Distanz bisher 130km.



Dto. Seit 3 Jahren ohne Windel (nachdem der für mich richtige Sattel gefunden und auf allen Bikes montiert wurde). Funzt!


----------



## karmakiller (15. April 2018)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Dto. Seit 3 Jahren ohne Windel (nachdem der für mich richtige Sattel gefunden und auf allen Bikes montiert wurde). Funzt!





Aninaj schrieb:


> Hat Craft nicht irgendein Nachfolgemodell im Angebot?
> 
> Ansonsten würde ich empfehlen - trainieren  Der Popes härtet ab. Ich fahre auch alles ohne Polster. Längste Distanz bisher 130km.



Sorry, aber das ist doch Quatsch - warum fahren denn bspw. (Rennrad-)Profis nicht ohne Polster ? Muss ja jede selbst wissen, aber nur wegen des 'Aussehens' auf die Polster verzichten  
Warum soll ich die nicht tragen, wenn die helfen Schmerzen und Wunden zu vermeiden ?


----------



## Chaotenkind (15. April 2018)

karmakiller schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das ist doch Quatsch - warum fahren denn bspw. (Rennrad-)Profis nicht ohne Polster ? Muss ja jede selbst wissen, aber nur wegen des 'Aussehens' auf die Polster verzichten
> Warum soll ich die nicht tragen, wenn die helfen Schmerzen und Wunden zu vermeiden ?



Hat nichts mit "Aussehen" zu tun. Unter den Baggys sieht man es ja auch nicht und bei nur Lycras war es mir auch schnurz. Ist mir aber ohne angenehmer. Besonders im Sommer. Was (Rennrad-)Profis machen, oder auch nicht, ist für mich kein Maßstab. Die fahren eh zumeist das, was ihnen der Sponsor zur Verfügung stellt. Bei mir hat es ausschließlich was mit dem Sattel zu tun. Bei manchen hatte ich sogar mit Polster massive Probleme. War ein langer Weg bezüglich der Sattelfindung, aber jetzt passt es "ohne" richtig gut. Keine Schmerzen, keine Wunden. Im Gegensatz zu vorher.


----------



## scylla (16. April 2018)

Ich fahre ebenfalls auf dem Mtb aus reinen Bequemlichkeitsgründen ohne Polster. Ich finde mit einer Baggy-Shorts drüber ist da sowieso schon mehr als ausreichend viel Stoff zwischen Sattel und Poppes, mit einem zusätzlichen Polster habe ich vor allem auf langen Touren und im Sommer mehr Probleme als ohne (haufenweise Material das sich mit der Zeit irgendwo reinfaltet und/oder sich mit Schweiß vollsaugt und dann besonders arg scheuert). Der Sattel muss halt sehr gut passen damit das funktioniert.
Am Rennrad benutze ich immer noch klassische Lycra-Polsterhosen, allerdings ist da auch die Sitzposition ganz anders, die Luftzirkulation viel besser (Schweiß kann besser abdampfen und das Polster saugt sich nicht klitschnass voll) und man hat vor allem nicht noch eine zusätzliche Shorts drüber.

Wunde Stellen am Übergang zum Oberschenkel könnte aber auch von einer zu harten/scharfen Sattelkante kommen, oder von Nähten an der Unterbux oder Shorts, oder von einem in diesem Bereich zu breiten Sattel?


----------



## IndianaWalross (17. April 2018)

Also auf kurzen Stadtfahrten zu Schwiegermutti fahr ich auch ohne Polster, aber angenehm ist das wegen der Nähte der Unterhose und Alltagshose nicht wirklich. Suche da noch nach einer engen Boxershorts die nicht irgendwo Nähte hat oder reibt oder sich hochrollt, also gerne mit etwas längerem Bein. Die Damenpanties die man so kriegt, lassen bei mir immer den halben Hintern rausbaumeln bzw. die Pobacken... Bin wohl etwas zu Walrossmäßig optimiert figürlich *hust* 
Also wer da was kennt ohne Nähte bzw. mit echten Flachnähten und längerem Bein bitte melden. 

Ansonsten fahr ich eigentlich nur mit gepolsterter Bib. Ich fahr ja mit dem Rennrad oder dem Cyclocrosser vollkommen ungefedert überall drüber auch im Gelände. Und bei jedem Furz aus dem Sattel zu gehen ist dann auch doof. Daher lieber Polster, sonst ist abends immer alles geprellt.


----------



## scylla (17. April 2018)

Ich mag die Craft Active Comfort ganz gerne, die sind auch etwas länger und scheuern zumindest bei mir nirgends (zwar nicht nahtlos aber Flachnähte die nicht stören). X-Bionic finde ich noch besser weil die enger anliegen, aber die sind halt ziemlich kurz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IndianaWalross (18. April 2018)

Und in den Active Comfort gehst du nicht ein vor Hitze? 
Ich hab ja diverse Unterhemden der Active Extreme Serie, und mit dem Kurzarm geh ich ab 8°C aufwärts ein.


----------



## scylla (18. April 2018)

Extreme ist ja auch viel wärmer als Comfort. Also ich hab da kein Problem damit. Eine beliebige Lycra-Polsterhose finde ich wesentlich schwitziger als die Comfort Boxershorts.


----------



## IndianaWalross (18. April 2018)

Dann muss ich mir die mal bei Gelegenheit angucken. Gerade für so 15-20km Touren durch die Stadt oder sonstwohin find ich es immer einen riesen Aufwand extra in die Bib zu krabbeln.


----------



## KonsiKleine (22. April 2018)

Nachdem ich mit Alpkit jetzt bei einigen Produkten (Daunenjacke, Shirts, Kocher ...) gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe, würde ich, ohne sie gefahren zu sein, noch auf dieses Produkt hinweisen: https://www.alpkit.com/products/kepler-padded-boxer-womens 
Vielleicht hilft es?


----------



## lucie (23. April 2018)

Bin am WE mal ohne Windel  gefahren. Nach 20km wurde es etwas ungemütlich, aber bis dahin eigentlich ok und irgendwie angenehmer.
Nach kurzer Windelpause ging es dann entspannt noch weitere 20km gepolstert weiter. 

Also für wirklich lange Strecken werde ich um eine Polsterhose wohl nicht drum herumkommen.
Fahre seit zig Jahren Sugoi (Evolution) und bin immer noch total zufrieden mit der Marke. Polster sind nicht zu dick aber auch nicht dünn.


----------



## Aninaj (23. April 2018)

lucie schrieb:


> Bin am WE mal ohne Windel  gefahren. Nach 20km wurde es etwas ungemütlich, aber bis dahin eigentlich ok und irgendwie angenehmer.
> Nach kurzer Windelpause ging es dann entspannt noch weitere 20km gepolstert weiter.
> 
> Also für wirklich lange Strecken werde ich um eine Polsterhose wohl nicht drum herumkommen.
> Fahre seit zig Jahren Sugoi (Evolution) und bin immer noch total zufrieden mit der Marke. Polster sind nicht zu dick aber auch nicht dünn.



Gleich vorweg — jede soll so fahren, wie es ihr am Besten passt — denke aber, dass mit etwas Training auch deutlich mehr als 20 km gehen. Ist ja wie bei allem im Leben. Frau muss sich erstmal dran gewöhnen. Kommt ja auch niemand auf die Idee mal eben 20 km zu laufen und zu erwarten, dass nix weh tut. Daher muss man den Popos auch erstmal an den Sattel gewöhnen und ihm Zeit geben sich umzustellen. Also, probier’s vielleicht öfter mal ohne 

Ich fahre schon immer ohne und daher sind auch Langstrecken kein Problem. Würde auch keine durchgeweichte Windel mit mir rumtragen wollen, dazu schwitzen ich einfach viel zu viel.


----------



## HiFi XS (24. April 2018)

Eine zu breite Sattelnase kann die Probleme hervorrufen @*Miss Geschick*
Ab so 40 km hatte ich Probleme mit vielen Satteln. Ich bin dann doch bei meinem 'uncoolen' Bontrager Frauensattel geblieben. Die Nase ist kurz und nicht zu breit.

Bontrager Evoke 2 WSD


----------



## Lenka K. (24. April 2018)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Langstrecken kein Problem


Naja. Ich bin vor VIIIIEEELEN Jahren zu meiner Oma 120km auf dem Renner in ganz normalen Shorts gefahren, Radhose mit Polster gab's bei uns damals nicht. Aber danach war ich froh, dass ich erst in einer Woche zurück musste.


----------



## Aninaj (24. April 2018)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Naja. Ich bin vor VIIIIEEELEN Jahren zu meiner Oma 120km auf dem Renner in ganz normalen Shorts gefahren, Radhose mit Polster gab's bei uns damals nicht. Aber danach war ich froh, dass ich erst in einer Woche zurück musste.



Wie gesagt, alles eine Frage des Trainings. Wie bei allem im Leben. Ich fahre die Radreisen (=Langstrecken) (70-130 km / Tag, 7 Tage am Stück) immer ohne Polster und hab an den Sitzknochen keine Probleme. Aber ich fahre auch das ganze Jahr durch und bin damit eben auch immer im Training für meine 4 Buchstaben.


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (25. April 2018)

Hallo,

gerade fahre ich den Ergon SM Sport Gel. Wir haben nächste Woche Urlaub, da machen wir dann auch mehrere längere Touren. Ja nachdem wie sich der Sattel da dann macht kommt er evtl doch wieder runter.
Meine Sitzknochen sind auch nicht wirklich das Problem, sondern die Falte zwischen Po und Oberschenkel. Ich teste es nächste Woche mal mit diverser Unterwäsche und evtl noch nem anderem Sattel. Irgendwie ist das ein leidiges Thema


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IndianaWalross (25. April 2018)

.


----------



## scylla (25. April 2018)

Ich bin aufgrund dieser Diskussion letztes Wochenende mal testweise eine >100km Runde auf dem Renner (na gut eigentlich Cyclocrosser, weil mein Rennrad gerade zerlegt ist ) mit ohne Polsterhose gefahren. Dass es geht wusste ich ja schon. Aber dass es für mich auch am Renner so viel angenehmer ist ohne Windel wusste ich noch nicht. Normalerweise muss ich bei längeren Rennradrunden alle 50km mal ein paar km einen hohen Gang einzulegen um mich aus dem Sattel zu drücken, weil sonst die weiblichen Weichteile meckern. Ohne Polster mit demselben Sattel kann ich total stoisch ohne viel Druck am Pedal (und damit mehr Druck auf dem Sattel) vor mich hin kurbeln. Die Sitzknochen haben am Ende eeeetwas gedrückt, aber so minimal dass das vermutlich bei der zweiten langen Runde schon weg ist. Ich glaub mein Problem mit den ganzen Polstern ist einfach zu viel Stoff.
Mein Lieblingssattel hat allerdings auch eine sehr flexible Schale, ich kann den Mittelteil einfach mit dem Daumen 1cm runterdrücken. Das ist ansich schon weich genug. Mit einem härteren/steiferen Sattel wäre das vielleicht auch anders.



*Miss Geschick* schrieb:


> Meine Sitzknochen sind auch nicht wirklich das Problem, sondern die Falte zwischen Po und Oberschenkel. Ich teste es nächste Woche mal mit diverser Unterwäsche und evtl noch nem anderem Sattel. Irgendwie ist das ein leidiges Thema



Irgendwie hört sich das für mich nicht nach einem Problem an, das sich mit mehr oder anderer Polsterung an der Unterwäsche beheben ließe. Eher nach zu viel Reibung, entweder am Stoff der Unterwäsche oder an der Sattelkante. Ich hatte mal eine Polsterhose von Mavic bei der der Stoff des Polsters irgendwie besonders rau zu werden schien wenn es nassgeschwitzt war. Wenn es heiß war und ich besonders viel geschwitzt habe, hat teils die 50km Feierabendrunde auf dem Renner gereicht um in genau dem Bereich alles wund zu scheuern. Nachdem ich die Hose entsorgt habe, war auch das Problem weg.
Hirschtalgcreme oder irgendeine andere Sitzcreme könnte auch helfen.


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (25. April 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> Irgendwie hört sich das für mich nicht nach einem Problem an, das sich mit mehr oder anderer Polsterung an der Unterwäsche beheben ließe. Eher nach zu viel Reibung, entweder am Stoff der Unterwäsche oder an der Sattelkante. Ich hatte mal eine Polsterhose von Mavic bei der der Stoff des Polsters irgendwie besonders rau zu werden schien wenn es nassgeschwitzt war. Wenn es heiß war und ich besonders viel geschwitzt habe, hat teils die 50km Feierabendrunde auf dem Renner gereicht um in genau dem Bereich alles wund zu scheuern. Nachdem ich die Hose entsorgt habe, war auch das Problem weg.
> Hirschtalgcreme oder irgendeine andere Sitzcreme könnte auch helfen.



Ich hab es auch mit einem sportlichen String von Craft versucht. Reibt aber auch. Daher dachte ich ich versuche es mal mit mehr Polster an dieser Stelle.
Alternativ muss ich halt noch einen anderen Sattel testen. Wenn die nur nicht immer so teuer wären.
Hab schon überlegt ob ich den Sqlab Ergowave 611 active mal testen soll. Aber als Testsattel gibt es den ja leider auch nicht.
Ansonsten hat es bei uns in der Nähe einen Specialized Händler der auch Selle Sättel da hat und wohl auch vermisst vorher.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (25. April 2018)

Also bei mir ist es mit Hirschtalgcreme an den gleichen Stellen etwas besser geworden. Problem ist nur dass es nicht ewig hält und ich spätestens nach 2 Std nachcremen müsste [emoji53]

Allerdings sehe ich es eher als Problem bekämpfung , mir wäre eine Ursache bekämpfung wesentlich lieber [emoji853]

Was auch gut ist , ist die Wundschutzcreme von Linola. Creme ich mich regelmäßig mit ein , dadurch wird die Haut allgemein etwas besser an diesen Stellen und ist nicht so schnell gereizt. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A300FU mit Tapatalk


----------



## HarzEnduro (11. Mai 2018)

Ich bin am Po relativ unempfindlich und kann auch viele Sättel fahren ohne Probleme. Nun habe ich einen Ergon Sattel gekauft und mit diesem angefangen ohne Sitzpolster zu fahren. Gerade jetzt bei sommerlichen Temperaturen sind die Radhosen die ich habe einfach zu warm unter der Short.

Meine Suche beschränkt sich aber jetzt auf Unterhosen, welche zum Fahren geeignet sind. All die, die ich habe, haben Nähte, die unbequem sind. Gibt es speziell fürs Radfahren Unterwäsche? Polster brauche ich nicht.


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (11. Mai 2018)

Hallo,

ich habe jetzt über den Urlaub letzte Woche nochmals den Ergon getestet und den Sqlab Ergowav und bin beim Ergowave hängen geblieben. 50km sind nun auch ohne Polster kein Problem mehr und es entsteht auch keine Reibung an der Stelle Po/Oberschenkel 

@niconj: Unterwäsche benutze ich gerne die von Craft. Die sind schön leicht und sehr dünn ohne Naht. Gibt es als Pant, Normal oder String. Die Teile bemerkt man gar nicht beim tragen


----------



## HarzEnduro (11. Mai 2018)

*Miss Geschick* schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe jetzt über den Urlaub letzte Woche nochmals den Ergon getestet und den Sqlab Ergowav und bin beim Ergowave hängen geblieben. 50km sind nun auch ohne Polster kein Problem mehr und es entsteht auch keine Reibung an der Stelle Po/Oberschenkel
> 
> @niconj: Unterwäsche benutze ich gerne die von Craft. Die sind schön leicht und sehr dünn ohne Naht. Gibt es als Pant, Normal oder String. Die Teile bemerkt man gar nicht beim tragen


Danke. Da werde ich mich mal umschauen. Zahnseide fahre ich aber nicht.


----------



## Chaotenkind (11. Mai 2018)

Ich nehme Wäsche von Icebreaker. Kunstfaser-Merinogemisch. Auch schön dünn. Als Pant oder Normal.


----------



## IndianaWalross (14. Mai 2018)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

